# Aldington Prison - Chat thread



## krela (Oct 28, 2005)

Location Report: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=205

Wow, prison looks awesome Simon.

It seems ironic that getting INTO a prison should be so exciting, how things change heh 

How many features does it have left, does it have kitchens, rec room, excercise yard etc still?


----------



## Bishop (Oct 28, 2005)

Ooh thats tidy, very nice find. There can't be many prisons in the UK that
are derelict, with the overcrowding that you hear about these days I'm
amazed that this site hasn't been put back into use.

Bish


----------



## robsey (Nov 11, 2005)

Had a little nosey around this place today, Very interesting indeed. Couldn't be easier to get into


----------



## Simon (Aug 18, 2006)

Aldington is featured in today's The Sun (August 18th 2006 p 38-39). It's part of The Sun's Prison Campaign, asking why prisoners are being released early because of overcrowding when facilities like Aldington stand empty.

Worth purchasing just to see how they report the story.

A couple of pictures from urbex|uk were used - and they did ask permission. However, the captioning is suspect: what is supposedly a prisoner's cell with working TV is the guardhouse.

All the best,
Simon


----------



## Major_Tom (Aug 18, 2006)

Simon;8330; said:


> A couple of pictures from urbex|uk were used - and they did ask permission. However, the captioning is suspect: what is supposedly a prisoner's cell with working TV is the guardhouse.



That's so totally gay. Really annoys me when people do that.


----------



## Lone Explorer (Aug 18, 2006)

> A couple of pictures from urbex|uk were used


did you get any money from the Scum. Good For you got some images in print.


----------



## Simon (Aug 20, 2006)

Lone Explorer;8351; said:


> did you get any money from the Scum. Good you got some images in print.



Yes - I'm being paid for them  

All the best,
Simon


----------



## Simon (Nov 27, 2006)

I've just had a wonderful e-mail from someone who has admitted to smashing up various parts of Aldington Prison. It's amusing to say the least.

Obviously the e-mail address and/or name could be faked, but here it is for your amusement:



> Dear, Simon Cornwell, if that's your name or the website, I am not entirely sure...
> 
> Attached to this is the actual answers from a 'vandal' as you so abruptly put it answering the questions to your rather poor assumptions, if you'd like to take your time in reading your mistakes then reading the actual account, I'd be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr_bones (Nov 27, 2006)

A very random email Simon, I wonder why they went to the trouble  

Making themselves out to be idiots, i like


----------



## slidingloopz (Nov 28, 2006)

ahh t'is but the sun newspaper. what else would one expect?  

still nice to see the pics simon.


----------



## Major_Tom (Nov 28, 2006)

Simon;9577; said:


> I've just had a wonderful e-mail from someone who has admitted to smashing up various parts of Aldington Prison. It's amusing to say the least.
> 
> Obviously the e-mail address and/or name could be faked, but here it is for your amusement:



*APPLAUSE*

Hilarious. I especially like the "_your flawed thesis_" comment in relation to the bike in the wire.. even though you'd said "...*suggested* it was complete before being thrown up there".. 

And the "Actually no, he wasn't punched in the face, he was smashed in by my friend's foot...........and then he hit it with a metal pole" I mean, Jesus, to suggest it was punched in when it was _actually_ kicked and struck with a pole... Oh dear Simon well I think you walked right into that one, good job they corrected you eh?!

Hilarious insight into the mind of a vandal.. and I dare say concurrent with everything we imagined.


----------



## Pete (Nov 28, 2006)

I think this says it all really:



> We had fun there, throwing rocks at eachother and whatnot... Great times...


----------

